# Zeiss Otus 85mm f/1.4 to debut at Photokina



## NancyP (Sep 4, 2014)

It's official. Yet one more amazing lens, no doubt with an even more amazing price tag.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 4, 2014)

Just when I was finally going to sink my teeth into an 85L... meh... if the L is chewy and over cooked, I'll send it back.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd be interested in seeing Sigma release an 85 1.4 Art.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Phenix205 said:


> I'd be interested in seeing Sigma release an 85 1.4 Art.



+1 I had the current sigma 85mm and looking forward to see a new 85mm Art. The current version is a solid performer


----------

